# Nackt-Skandal um Miley! Heiße Fotos aufgetaucht



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Freizügige Bilder vom iPhone
Nackt-Skandal um Miley! Heiße Fotos aufgetaucht
​*

Sie ist zwar vor einigen Tagen volljährig geworden, dennoch wird sie für viele Fans immer noch das süße Hannah Montana-Mädchen bleiben. Umso skandalöser ist es, Nackt-Bilder von Miley Cyrus im Netz zu finden. Doch genau das ist jetzt passiert.

Angeblich soll Mileys Tasche vor einigen Tagen auf einer Party in Los Angeles gestohlen worden sein, inklusive ihres iPhones mitsamt selbstgemachter Fotos. Eines dieser Bilder war offenbar extrem freizügig.

Jetzt spekulieren amerikanische Medien natürlich, ob es sich wirklich um Miley auf dem Nackt-Foto handelt. Auf den restlichen Bildern gibt es immerhin keinen Zweifel, dass es sich um das weltberühmte Popsternchen handelt. 


*Gruss Gollum*

*P.S. Die Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt zu posten *


----------



## xBERIALx (2 Dez. 2010)

ich glaub ich weiss "welche" gemeint sind

ist aber nur eins

und das ist nicht miley cyrus


----------



## DonEnrico (2 Dez. 2010)

(P.S. Die Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt zu posten)> Schade!


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2010)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> (P.S. Die Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt zu posten)> Schade!


----------



## haustebiste (3 Dez. 2010)

Och nein, ich suche die auch schon, finde sie aber nur mit Sternchen drüber


----------



## Summertime (3 Dez. 2010)

Das ist doch sowas von scheißegal


----------



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2010)

Summertime schrieb:


> Das ist doch sowas von scheißegal



wenn ich mir deine kompletten beiträge anschaue, komme ich auch auf die idee, das deine beiträge sowas von scheißegal und nutzlos sind....!

reiß dich etwas zu sammen sonst bist du schneller weg als du denkst!


----------



## Marcel34 (4 Dez. 2010)

Also die Fotos die ich gesehen habe 
Waren nicht Miley


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

Zumindest ist das eine gute PR-Vorbereitung für erwachsenere Zeiten ...


----------



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2010)

die bilder sind alle fakes. soll ne 19 jährige aus london sein. gibt ja jetzt sogar welche, wo der kopf nicht abgeschnitten is und dann is es nicht zu übersehn


----------



## haustebiste (6 Dez. 2010)

und wo findet man die pics?


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

haustebiste schrieb:


> und wo findet man die pics?






_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *P.S. Die Bilder sind Hier nicht erlaubt zu posten *




jedenfalls nicht hier haustebiste! :devil:


----------



## normanji (13 Dez. 2010)

ist schwierig zu sagen ob sie es ist oder nur eine die ihr ähnlich sieht da es ja auch sehr unscharf ist
andererseits zutrauen würde ich ihr das Allemal da sie die aufmerksamkeit braucht wer so aufwächst muss doch nen aufmerksamkeitsjunkie werden 
die soll einma in Playboy dann is der hype auch vorbei...


----------



## Brauni68 (14 Dez. 2010)

Marcel34 schrieb:


> Also die Fotos die ich gesehen habe
> Waren nicht Miley



Woher willst du das wissen? Hast du sie schon mal nackt gesehen?


----------

